# An Ebay Electric Oddity



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What do you make of this one? Here are a couple of the photos:



















Here's the link. It's obviously an electronic watch as you can see.

Ebay auction

Not that I am dying for this watch or anything (and I think that the price is probably a glue-sniffing one), but I don't recall seeing one of these before. Opinions?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One of the worst cases of 'short hand syndrome' Ive seen since Jeremy Beadle....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree Dave an unusual case shape that I have not seen before, another question is the movement it dose,nt look like a hamilton, and do I see an ETA logo under the balance wheel, where,s the Hawk. Ah just noticed it,s marked Swiss.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESA 9154: from Paul's site Hamilton Cal. 683 = ESA 9154


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

All Hamilton ELECTRONICs were ESA movements. The seller states that the dial was refinished at one time so that probably is where the Electic could have been put on the dial. The other possibility is that, since it was given internally in the company, the dial could have been originally for a #507 calendar model although I doubt that since the window shape is different and the dial feet would not line up.

I don't doubt everything else is genuine Hammie. Bet we all would love to find a true 507 calendar model!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Something doesn't feel right about it to me...as Bill says, maybe its just the incorrect wording on the dial. Obviously case etc is all genuine Hamilton but the inscription is dated 1969 and yet the ESA 9154 didn't appear until 1970; if it had an ESA 9150 in it, I'd be happier.

Wish they had restored the dial correctly; watches for staff in 14K gold were part of the "Masterpiece" range weren't they? I won't be bidding, so over to you Bill and Dave :lol:



> Bet we all would love to find a true 507 calendar model!


RenÃ© had one on his site for ages...no-one bought it...and then when I finally decided to take the plunge (last year), it had gone :sadwalk:. Serves me right for sitting on the fence for so long.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I won't be bidding, so over to you Bill and Dave :lol:


I pass. If I had that much to spend it would be toward a Ventura!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> *Bet we all would love to find a true 507 calendar model!*


I am thinking that Harleymanstan just bought one. I will bring this thread to his attention.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I do have a 507 model electric. I will post pictures of it soon.

harleymanstan


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Now that is really RARE!!

According to Rene, "Shortly after production was started the company terminated the project. It is reported that approximately 25 of the model 507 watches were completed, but none were ever marketed."


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

harleymanstan said:


> As a matter of fact, I do have a 507 model electric. I will post pictures of it soon.
> 
> harleymanstan


You gotta get posting Jarett. You're only at 22 posts. I KNOW that you have a lot of cool stuff. Let's let the others see it too!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> I KNOW that you have a lot of cool stuff


I can vouch for that! I lost count of the number of Hamilton auctions I lost to him over the past few years when you could still see the winning bidder! :wallbash:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> > I KNOW that you have a lot of cool stuff
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that! I lost count of the number of Hamilton auctions *I lost to him over the past few years when you could still see the winning bidder!* :wallbash:


Yes, Jarett scooped me on a Vantage the other day (always looking for parts). You can tell now, Bill, who the winner was if you know his feedback count. While not foolproof, when I saw I was beat on the Vantage by a guy with 946 positive feedbacks I thought it had to be him. I checked and there it was.


----------

